# Rival K.C. Smoker



## mossymo (Feb 5, 2008)

I was at my local Walmart this afternoon and noticed in the clearance isle a Rival K.C. Smoker that had a suggested retail of $64.99 marked down to $30.00. Is this something I need or will want?

I know a few members have them and like them. Most of you know I have electric's, propane and charcoal/stick allready. But in all honesty to those who have used them or own them; is this another tool I will want in my arsenal?

Also found a Brinkman Gourmet Charcoal with a vinyl cover brand new at a pawn shop for $25.00. 

P.S.
My wife thinks I am nuts.....


----------



## kookie (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought about them too, when I seen them on clearance at wally world for $40.... I guess worse case you could use it as a warmer/cooker.

Kookie


----------



## mossymo (Feb 5, 2008)

Kookie
I like the way you think, maybe I will get it for my wife for Valentines Day !!!


----------



## kookie (Feb 5, 2008)

Np Mossy.............. It would make a good roaster too.... Thats what I was trying to say before.... Just had a brain fart and couldn't think of what it was called.....

Kookie


----------



## allen (Feb 5, 2008)

MossyMo, I just purchased a Rival K.C. Roaster/Smoker 4 weeks ago and it has turned out a few good smokes but temperature wise it is way off, I just marked 240 degrees on the knob and it does alright, just stick a thermometer in the vent and go from there


----------



## vlap (Feb 5, 2008)

I will be cooking in it again today Mossy. Its a good smoker and with the rack you will be surprised how much food you can pack into it.
It took me a couple smokes to get used to but once set it makes some good food! For #30 you can' lose.


----------



## raypeel (Feb 5, 2008)

I've had mine for about 4 weeks (got it for 40) and have used it 4 times.  It's ready and smoking in about 5 minutes.  The only issue I've had is the amount of smoke.  It would be hard to add chips later and they tell you to fill it at the start.  This makes way to much smoke, so I cut back some and used a foil box to cut back on the smoke.  Last weekend I had it just about right (TBS).  Other than that I really like mine for just Q'ing a couple of items and will use it for extra when my vertical is full.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 6, 2008)

I bought one right after Christmas from WalMart as well.  We have used it for smoking ribs, shoulders and just last night did my first fatty.  I have also roasted a couple of chickens.  I used it last week to thaw out a smoked butt that a friend of mine had given me before Christmas.  It has not failed me yet.

It is just the wife and I so we did not want (or need) anything large.  I also liked the "set it and forget it" mode.  I do keep a thermometer to verify temps inside the smoker.  What I have experienced is that with the unit set to 225 it will go up to about 240 then shut the elements down until around 210.  the only real issue I have with it is that it does not seem to be burning all of the chips.  I am not getting quite as much smoke as I would like.  

As you can see this is my first post to this forum.  I have been absorbing all of the smoke wisdom from here for a few months now.


----------



## rvrivalkc (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a GREAT buy. We love our unit. We RV, Snowbirds.  The rival unit rides in the tow car and setup on a table outside RV.  Its nice to do Q with a min of stuff to lug around.  It turns out great Q but must check temp as thermostat seems off. Its also great to have a oven to use outside the RV.


----------



## allen (Feb 10, 2008)

I thought I would try making deer jerky with my Rival and did not turn out, meat dried out, but the roast turned out fine. Thermastat is way off


----------



## red stick bbq (Feb 24, 2008)

I found SMF looking for info in this little smoker.  I've always found that USERS are the best source of information on ANY product!

That said, I've read about the thermostat inaccuracy and that's easy to work around.  But I'm curious about the wood box.  From what I saw it looks like the box is on the bottom of the unit where all the drippings will collect.  Is that correct and is it a problem?







I'd like the unit for small cooks, say just one or two rib racks, a small butt.  What about a chicken?  What's the max temp on the unit?  I cook my chicken on my pit or GOSM at 300* to 325* to crisp up the skin.  Can this unit do that?

How's clean up?

Results matter, of course.  What's your opinion about the final eating product?


----------



## vlap (Feb 25, 2008)

There is a drip pan that sits above the wood area. Then a rack sits on that drip pan which can hold a surprising amount of meat.

I guess I should take a look at the heat in there. It has always seemed close to me but the last batch of ribs I cooked finished rather quick.

The smoke is good. Leave the vent open all the way then close it until you get the flavor you want.

The final product can be great. I have had some ribs and chicken from it that were wonderful and I have also had some not so good smokes. This may have been my fault (rushing, lack of prep, cluelessness
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) The not so good smokes did have the same cut of beef though.

I read somewhere NOT to soak the chips as suggested in the directions and you will get a cleaner better smoke.

Let us know how you do!


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

I purchased this unit for $30.00 at Wal Mart as well. I have made some great spare ribs using the 3-2-1 method. I have also made some good fatties with it. For the money you can not go wrong with it. Clean-up is not all that hard as the whole inner pan comes out of this unit. This is my first smoker and I can tell you it is an easy unit to work and learn with.


----------



## vlap (Feb 25, 2008)

I need to pick up a few pork butts and give some pulled pork a try.

For those who own it have you been using water in the pan? Are you still soaking your chips? Vent open closed?

The only thing I have not liked is the amount of steam in there. I thought this was due to the water pan. The last cook I did not use any water but still had steam. I now wonder if this is from soaking the chips. I plan on skipping that step on the next cook.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have done a couple of shoulders so far and both have turned out good.  The last one was much better pulling.  I now have better thermometers so was able to make sure I got the meat to 200 deg.  I have smoked a few racks of ribs and have roasted a couple of chickens and a turkey.

I have quit soaking chips based on feedback from this site.  I do have a replacement unit coming in as they are still not burning as much as I think they should.  They are more carmelized than burnt.

I do have the steam issue as well.  I cook with the vent open.  I have learned to tilt the lid when opening to make any condensation run to the sides.  This is without adding any additional water.

The Hefty EZ Foil Super Broiler Pans, 11-3/4"x 8-1/2"x 1-1/4" will make cleanup much simpler.  The "feet" of the rack fits inside of the pan.  My experience with lining the drip tray with aluminum foil has not been the best.  One small hole in the foil and it may as well not be there.

My wife has started making homemade Brunswick stew (can't find it in restaraunts here in TN) so I am keeping my unit going at least a couple of times a week.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

I noticed my chips dont burn as well either. On my ribs they burnt up pretty well but I used it the other day and only had it running for about 2 hours and there was still alot of unburnt chips left. I did this with dry unsoaked chips. Usually instead of soaking them I put them in a bowl and add water, then drain immediately. I have had the best results with this method. luv2camp35 are they charging you for this unit? I have thought about calling and requesting a replacement because of the unburnt chips on my last smoke.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 25, 2008)

sdesmond,

They are sending at no charge.  I posted a "Kudo's" message on Friday on this forum due to the fantastic customer service from Jarden (Rival). 

But you know...now that you mention it....the last ribs I did burned the chips pretty good.  It is the larger pieces of meat that cause problems.  I wonder now if it is the amount of steam inside the unit causing the problem?

I will get my unit out and put the chips in with no meat and see what that does. No real loss if the unit craps out since I have a new one on the way.

Will report on how this does later.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 25, 2008)

Was a bust.

Nothing in the smoker but the dry chips and a temp probe.  Only turned on the Smoker element.  The temp quickly rose to about 350 in the chip section.  Stayed that way for about 30 to 45 minutes then dropped to 200.  Light was still on so the assumption would have been that the Smoker element was heating.  I watched the temp for 30 minutes or so to see if it would rise but remained constant at a temp well below what is needed to burn the chips.

I now have dry chips and the drip tray with a small amount of water in testing it.  Again with nothing but Smoker switch on.  Not expecting any change.

After this test I will turn the other switch on and see how this effects the burn rate (if at all).


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

I wonder what is causing it to heat up that high and then drop like that? That could be the reason for the unburnt chips. How long does it take before it goes back to that spike of 350? Is there a cycle to this? I have wednesdays off of work. I will run a test on mine as well and see if it common in all of just some.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 25, 2008)

It never did go back up the 300 mark.  I have my last testing running now with the Smoker switch on and the Cooking switch set to about 240.  Temp probe is resting in the chips (hope I don't damage it).  Temp is at the 350+ mark.  Will be interesting to see how long it stays there. 

My prior test was with drip tray and small amount of water.  Temp did not get above the 250 mark so the amount of steam may very well be causing the issue.  

I got this bit of info from www.howstuffworks.com

"When you put the piece of wood or paper on a hot fire, the smoke you see is those volatile hydrocarbons *evaporating* from the wood. They start vaporizing at a temperature of about 300 degrees F (149 degrees Celsius). If the temperature gets high enough, these compounds burst into flame. Once they start burning, there is no smoke because the hydrocarbons are turned into carbon dioxide and water (both invisible) when they burn." 

Right now the display is reading 374 (which should give some good smoke) and has been above the 300 mark for 10 minutes now.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

Good work man! Obviously this unit does not smoke unless the the cooker is on as well. I am curious to see you findings with this test when you get it finished.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well....sad to report that the last test failed as well.  It stayed at the 350+ mark for about another 5 minutes then dropped again.  I did get better results with the Cooking elements going but still not what I want.

I want TBS.....all I am getting is NIBS (Nearly Invisible Blue Smoke). 

It was interesting that the temp was much higher without the water in the tray.

Others have reported having nothing but ash after a smoke.  Crossing my fingers that the replacement unit will work for me.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

How long do they have the unit running to have ash left? The only times I have had this happen is when I made my ribs using the 3-2-1 method and another time when I made a fatty. Both times I moistened the wood chips. I did not soak them nor did I put them in there dry. All I did was put them in a bowl and got them wet. Then drained all the water. The last time I smoked I used dry chips and they barely burnt except for in the middle of the pan. The first time I used this unit I soaked the chips and they seem more brown but not burnt. I will run my test wednesday and see. I wander if there is something wrong with this thermostat that can be fixed.


----------



## raypeel (Feb 25, 2008)

This might be a dumb question, did you turn the smoke switch on?  I get too much smoke with mine and have to wrap the wood in foil.  If you are turning it on that element may not be working.  I think it has a seperate element just for smoke.  I just fired mine up about 30 minutes ago and didn't even have the temperature up but the smoke switch was on and it was smoking.  Just a thought.


----------



## sdesmond (Feb 25, 2008)

I always have my smoke switch on. Do you get a complete burn of the chips?


----------



## raypeel (Feb 25, 2008)

3 hours or less I don't (with the foil).  4 or more I do.  When I didn't foil they burned too quick and were always ash.


----------

